# kártyakiverőgép



## Bolt

A 1940 letter refers to a a clothing manufacturer buying a new _kártyakiverőgép_, presumably some sort of machine.

How to translate this please?


----------



## jazyk

I think you are talking about a _kártyak*e*verőgép, _a card shuffler.


----------



## Cryohead

"Kártyakiverőgép" sounds like an archaic expression. Since we are talking about a clothing manufacturer I'd dare to say it's probably a label press machine. In my mind, it would be a machine producing the lables that are to be attached to clothes and bear information regarding its size, washing instructions etc.


----------



## jazyk

Or maybe the workers simply liked to play cards on their breaks.


----------

